# Maranello Ferrari Museum



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've done 1,000km in the nastiest Lancia hire car through Italy in the past three days, so i deserved a treat!

http://s798.photobucket.com/user/scottandliz/media/Ferrari%20Museum%202013/494_zpse68d8aab.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

There are quite a few pics, all taken with just my phone i'm afraid. â‚¬13 to get in, and they are currently doubling the size of the museum which will make it even better value. there was an F1 simulator (â‚¬25 for five minutes!) and plenty of other exhibits - engines, Enzo' desk, films etc. But for me the Cars are the Stars

Selected highlights











Well worth the trip, and you can hear the cars at the Ferrari test track from the car park!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I went there 3 years ago, visited the museum then drove this bad boy for 20 mins around the streets of Maranello (200 Euros well spent! :lol: ):




























And here's the rest of the photos:

http://s301.photobucket.com/user/waveydavey1960/library/Italy%20Weekend%20June%202010

Awesome place, definitely worth a visit :thumbup:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

That looks like one hell of a place to visit..you lucky people!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as above


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Wowza .. looks amazing, I went to the Ducati Factory, did the factory tour and spent many hours in the Ducati Museum in Bologna a few years ago, unfortunately it was only a long weekend break. Biggest regret was not having the time to get to Maranello and visit this amazing place - fantastic pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

One more, just to rub your nose in it :lol: :


----------

